# soup bones



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

does anyone treat their baby to them?

Was thinking about it for Paris. What are your pros and cons?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Not sure what a soup bone is but I don't give any bones. A lot of bones when chewed splinter and can cause serious damage.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I have and they absolutely love them. I have gotten them from my butcher.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Just make sure you are feeding raw bones only!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

There are many different thoughts on this.....I myself have always given my fluffs raw bones. I always give raw bones big enough that they really need to get their mouths and jaws around, good for teeth and prevent choking. My vet advocates this for dental hygiene and stimulation. I never leave them alone with anything to chew and it comes up and in the garbage after about 2 hours. The bone must never ever be cooked because cooked bone will splinter and could damage or perforate the GI track. Also keep in mind that if you have a very enthusiastic chewer you have to limit the amount of time with a bone or they may crack or damage teeth. Just like anything you give your fluff you need to monitor them. Only you know your particular situation and know there are risks associated with just about anything you give to your fluffs these days. At least with the bones I get I personally know the supplier, it is the same farmer I get the beef for my family. I trust his practices. 

I give them a bone 1-2 times a week usually right before bath day because they can get a bit messy. I can say that we have done this with my tzu Symon since he was 5 weeks old and his teeth are beautiful. Maya my rescue malt came to me with very bad tartar on her teeth. When I brought her in for blood work before her dental appt the vet canceled her dental. This is not to say either dog will not need one in the future....but less is more in our case. The fewer times I can put off anesthesia for these little ones the better.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

pammy4501 said:


> Just make sure you are feeding *raw bones *only!


Raw bones are ok. Cooked bones splitter.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Leanne said:


> There are many different thoughts on this.....I myself have always given my fluffs raw bones. I always give raw bones big enough that they really need to get their mouths and jaws around, good for teeth and prevent choking. My vet advocates this for dental hygiene and stimulation. I never leave them alone with anything to chew and it comes up and in the garbage after about 2 hours. The bone must never ever be cooked because cooked bone will splinter and could damage or perforate the GI track. Also keep in mind that if you have a very enthusiastic chewer you have to limit the amount of time with a bone or they may crack or damage teeth. Just like anything you give your fluff you need to monitor them. Only you know your particular situation and know there are risks associated with just about anything you give to your fluffs these days. At least with the bones I get I personally know the supplier, it is the same farmer I get the beef for my family. I trust his practices.
> 
> I give them a bone 1-2 times a week usually right before bath day because they can get a bit messy. I can say that we have done this with my tzu Symon since he was 5 weeks old and his teeth are beautiful. Maya my rescue malt came to me with very bad tartar on her teeth. When I brought her in for blood work before her dental appt the vet canceled her dental. This is not to say either dog will not need one in the future....but less is more in our case. The fewer times I can put off anesthesia for these little ones the better.
> 
> Hope this helps.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Great Answers I Think ill do this.*
*Nickee in Pa**
*Leanne I so Agree with all you said iam they same way about Yogi Having anything that can be chewed i never leave his side.*


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

So how do you phrase this question to yoru butcher? Is there a paticular bone that you ladies feel is big enough? I'm assuming beef bones?

Sorry for the questions! Sounds like a really good idea, and I want to try  Just want to make sure I ask and get the right thing!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

What you are looking for is beef femur bones cut in a cross sections, also called marrow bones. Generally mine come from the smaller end of the bone maybe about 3-3.5 inches in circumference. They are big enough, relative to dog size, that the dog cannot get the whole bone into the mouth but bite around into the center where the marrow is. This really works the plaque off the back of the teeth in places that are hard to get to when brushing. 

I also sometimes get a lamb shank bones. The end of the femur, looks like a ball (part that fits into the hip socket). Lamb shanks are the perfect size for small fluffs. 

Just to make it fun toss them in the freezer....really makes them work for the best part (marrow) and makes a great popsicle in the hot summer.

Let me know how it goes!


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

thanks for the replies! will try this out for her soon


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Leanne said:


> What you are looking for is beef femur bones cut in a cross sections, also called marrow bones. Generally mine come from the smaller end of the bone maybe about 3-3.5 inches in circumference. They are big enough, relative to dog size, that the dog cannot get the whole bone into the mouth but bite around into the center where the marrow is. This really works the plaque off the back of the teeth in places that are hard to get to when brushing.
> 
> I also sometimes get a lamb shank bones. The end of the femur, looks like a ball (part that fits into the hip socket). Lamb shanks are the perfect size for small fluffs.
> 
> ...


Thank you Leanne! I have wanted to try this for some time, but had no idea what to get.
I would do anything to try to avoid putting them under for dental cleanings. 
Thanks so much for the details!


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you! I will be trying this out this weekend! Woo hoo!!!


----------

